# Rat dogs....-_-



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate when people pick on the chi breed. Like "Oh, look at that little rat." :foxes15: "EEEEKKKK! IT'S A RATTTT!!!!!!!":foxes15::foxes15:
They arn't slimey, they arn't gross, their hearts are bigger than a Great Dane's Heart. They should not be treated like rats:foxes15::foxes15:. They are little cutiepies. :angel1::angel1::angel1::angel1::angel1:
They are the sweetest breed. Ever.
♥♥♥♥Chis♥♥♥♥


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rats are cute too


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes.  They are sooo cute, and naked mole rats. *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW*


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I think we can allll relate on here that our chis have been called something offencive at one time or another, "rat" seems to be a common name for them! grrrrr!!

they are little cutie pies you are so right xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think the next time someone says that to me in front of my chi i will say thanks and give them a big smile. so this way it'll confuse them  hehehe


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> rats are cute too


They sure are. I have two  Billi, my chocolate hooded dumbo, and Bo, my champagne hooded top-eared. 
They're such intelligent creatures with big personalities (a bit like Chi's)


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> They sure are. I have two  Billi, my chocolate hooded dumbo, and Bo, my champagne hooded top-eared.
> They're such intelligent creatures with big personalities (a bit like Chi's)


I like the hairless rats and mice..heck look at the next pup im getting. He is naked too lol


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> I like the hairless rats and mice..heck look at the next pup im getting. He is naked too lol


Aww, I've never seen a hairless rat in real life but I've seen them on the net, etc. and they look very cute  I love any rat though 

I can't wait to see pics of the new pup. He sounds adorable


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I like rats too!! We had a bunch when I was a teenager. Worst thing Lily has been called is a squirrel, and I love them too, so it didn't bother me!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> Aww, I've never seen a hairless rat in real life but I've seen them on the net, etc. and they look very cute  I love any rat though
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the new pup. He sounds adorable


posted new pic yesterday, heres the linkie http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=41347


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I had rats as pets in the past.  And... chis do remind me of my ratter girls. Friendly, lovable, following me from room to room... wanting to sleep on my shoulder and into everything!

 I actually call Kali my rat-dog from time to time. I'm allowed. LOL


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> posted new pic yesterday, heres the linkie http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=41347


Seriously, he is STUNNING!!! I'm in love


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

But Raccon dogs. O.O


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

CaliforniaHalo said:


> But Raccon dogs. O.O


Raccoons arent hairless. Chinese Cresteds are hairless and powerpuff. 

http://dogbreedinfo.com/chinesecrested.htm


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Am I the only one that calls their babies "rats"? It gets them going like you wouldn't BELIEVE. They'll both be sitting on the floor waiting for me to invite them up and I'll say, "Honey, we have a rat problem." and up on the chair the fly tails wagging and barking like crazy lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Aw, try not to let people get to you! I'm very protective of my dogs and will tell someone off if they get too offensive. One of the men I used to work with liked to make nasty remarks about how I treated my two Bichons, the money I spent on them, things like that. I got tired of it and told him off. He was a golfer and I asked him how much he spent on golf clubs, balls, fees to play, and if his golf bag ever was glad to see him or kept his feet warm on a cold winter night or brought a smile to someone's face. I told him a few other choice things and he never made remarks to me again. Everyone has something they love and are willing to spend money and time on. To each his own!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

CaliforniaHalo said:


> But Raccon dogs. O.O


Aww, I don't think they look like Raccoons


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

I use to have rats and they were the best pets we ever had other then our chi.


----------

